# Highland Green/Bronze Morphing Out!!!



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I picked up there tads from Gabe (frogmanroth) a few months back for a sweet deal because he wasn't sure if he pulled and labelled them correctly. So I setup my morph out container a few days ago as two started getting their front legs. They are coming along nicely and soon to be joined by another.

Btw thanks again to Rusty_Shackleford for the help and info on setting up the morph out tank!!


----------



## Matt3506 (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations. They are a cool morph of auratus.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Congrats. That's the most exciting part of the hobby for me.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good buddy!!! Those are gonna be some beautiful frogs. Glad I could help you. I noticed your frogs are already making you money, I see the penny underneath the morph chamber lol.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well the little guys are out of the water now. I moved them into temp cups with some sphag and leaf litter. Should I get a larger tupperwear setup and put them both in it?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

IMO, they would be ok in the container they morphed out in (the one you posted). Just get rid of the water and add some more substrate. Once they've grown a bit, you might want to graduate them to something larger, like a 10g tank. 

All just IMO.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I ask because I have more that are morphing out and didn't want to keep the ones already out of the water in the same container with the water...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh! Well, in that case, what I would do is get a 10 gallon set up with a false bottom or drainage layer, and, start dropping them in as they morph!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Should I just make it rather simple with plenty of leaf litter, a few small plants, and a bunch of springs?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, simple is good. Lots of leaf litter so they can hide easily. In fact, in my froglet tanks, I often use just leaf litter, with no plants. Easier to keep an eye on them and make sure they are eating. Maybe also set up a feeding station: smoosh some banana into the lid of a soda bottle and put it in the viv. The flies will hang out there and your frogs will learn where to go for food.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks for your help!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with Kris. I keep it pretty simple too, lots of leaf litter for hiding. It looks like you're morph chamber is pretty good size, you could use that or get another plastic tote. What has become my practice is to use a tote a little smaller than yours for morphing. I only leave the froglets in there 3 or 4 days after they come out of the water. After that I place them into a similar but larger container with pretty much the same set up. Just a straight layer of aquarium gravel on the bottom with moisten sphagnum moss on top of that and a good layer of leaf litter. Why do I do it this way? These little grow out tanks are also how I do my qt tanks. They aquarium gravel is easily to boil and disinfect and relatively cheap to replace, sphagnum & leaf litter, just throw that away when you're done. Maybe a pothos cutting and a feeding station to top it off. My other key is to load those little grow out tanks with springs. Even as shy as newly morphed froglets are there should be plenty of springs for them to much on in the leaf litter. I only keep froglets in there maybe a month just till I know they are eating and I can see a little growth on them, then they are off to grow out tanks. This is just what I do and it works for me. I hope it helps.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

What do they look like now?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I will try and get some pics this afternoon. They all have completely different patterns.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pictures as promised...About 1 month out of the water!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful. I seriously can`t decide which one I like the best.

John


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Beautiful. I seriously can`t decide which one I like the best.
> 
> John


Haha same here!!


----------

